# Will I ever feel better on the inside???



## secendart (Aug 26, 2005)

I cant remember when the last time I was excited to get up in morning. It was either, not another day, or here I go again, or this gig sux!! The only reason why its not over is I believe there is some thing I must do before my time is up... 

I see alot of ppl die on the News, an accident or a gunshot victum. What intrests me is that I actually say "luck bastard"!?!? 

I've got a dead end job, I dont have friends, not really interested in any relationships, infact if someone comes along I subcontiously ruin it by emotionally push them away. Somtimes I wonder why I  torment my soul so much...

Its been more or less of the same thing for years now... Some times I feel Im aready dead and ending it wouldn't make any difference. I'd probably feel the same way then too. 

...


----------



## Retired (Aug 26, 2005)

Have you ever discussed your feelings with your family physician,  spiritual advisor or other trusted professional?

Do you have access to  mental health services in your area?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 26, 2005)

A therapist, for example, would challenge your negative thinking and hopelessness that has accumulated over time.

Regarding socialization, small steps can help.  In the psychological novel _The Schopenhauer Cure_, a loner (Philip) starts socializing by going to group therapy and joining a chess club.


----------



## secendart (Aug 27, 2005)

I did visit a local clinic a couple of days ago. I told the Dr. how I felt but all she did was ask me if I wanted anti-depressants. I told her I wanted to see a therapist, but all she gave me was a pamphlet and told me I should get a blood test. 

I guess she didn't really believe me cuz I didn't really show it. Maybe I supress my depression or put on an act when im around ppl. Do you know of any therapists in toronto? I'll have a look at the book too.

Thank you


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 27, 2005)

I do know of one who is excellent, secendart. 

Check your private messages (see link to "Messages" top of page at the right).


----------

